# Uber Riders don't tip?



## UberFodder

it's not so much a question, as a statement.
Ok, i'm fairly new to Uber, i just passed 30 rides.
But of those 30 rides, I've gotten 1 tip. for $2
$2 in tips for 30 fares seems disgusting to me.
I'm a little older, 48, to be exact, but in my generation, we tip.
Is it this new generation? Is it Uber?
What makes these people NOT tip?
Just today, I drove a bartender from his home, to his job, to tend bar.
You would think a bartender understands tipping.
Not this uber customer. Same as the rest. NO TIP.
It's disgusting. I want to go drink at his bar all night, and leave no tip. See how he likes it.
Far as I can tell, Uber customers suck.
I've been giving 5 stars to everyone so far.
As long as they're not a huge pain in my ass, or leaving a mess, they get 5 stars.
Should I change that thought?
Should we reserve the 5 star for tippers?
Would it be acceptable to give someone that's a decent ride, a 4 Star, because they didnt' tip?
Should we be 5-starring the non-tippers?


----------



## Razmataz Buckshank

Feel free to rate non-tippers 3 or 4 stars especially on short rides. I don't know if it will have much impact on non-tippers but it's about all we can do.


----------



## UberLou

Razmataz Buckshank said:


> Feel free to rate non-tippers 3 or 4 stars especially on short rides. I don't know if it will have much impact on non-tippers but it's about all we can do.


I respectfully disagree with this. Please don't blame the rider for what Uber has done. They continually tell customers tipping is not required, drivers won't accept tips, completely cashless transactions, tip is included in the fare, etc. They tell us in the driver training video tipping is not required and for us to decline. It sucks but it's not their fault.

I try to educate people when the opportunity presents itself. If they ask I explain it's not included and drivers appreciate the tips.

UberLou


----------



## startin trouble

UberFodder said:


> it's not so much a question, as a statement.
> Ok, i'm fairly new to Uber, i just passed 30 rides.
> But of those 30 rides, I've gotten 1 tip. for $2
> $2 in tips for 30 fares seems disgusting to me.
> I'm a little older, 48, to be exact, but in my generation, we tip.
> Is it this new generation? Is it Uber?
> What makes these people NOT tip?
> Just today, I drove a bartender from his home, to his job, to tend bar.
> You would think a bartender understands tipping.
> Not this uber customer. Same as the rest. NO TIP.
> It's disgusting. I want to go drink at his bar all night, and leave no tip. See how he likes it.
> Far as I can tell, Uber customers suck.
> I've been giving 5 stars to everyone so far.
> As long as they're not a huge pain in my ass, or leaving a mess, they get 5 stars.
> Should I change that thought?
> Should we reserve the 5 star for tippers?
> Would it be acceptable to give someone that's a decent ride, a 4 Star, because they didnt' tip?
> Should we be 5-starring the non-tippers?


Uberfodder please click on the link below it should answer your questions.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tips-lawsuit-moves-forward.23537/


----------



## Clifford Chong

Most of the passengers are quite aware that tipping is entirely optional and not required when using Uber.

Strange as it sounds, people will even admit that they're tipping just for the sake of it. They have the right to be grateful for the service afterall.

Personally, it doesn't affect me much whether they do or not. If they tip, I do feel grateful for it but if they don't, then I still will thank them for their time.

Being 23 years old, I always tip whenever I feel like it's warranted. Don't accuse a whole generation of people just because they aren't tipping for Uber.


----------



## KGB7

UberLou said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. Please don't blame the rider for what Uber has done. They continually tell customers tipping is not required, drivers won't accept tips, completely cashless transactions, tip is included in the fare, etc. They tell us in the driver training video tipping is not required and for us to decline. It sucks but it's not their fault.
> 
> I try to educate people when the opportunity presents itself. If they ask I explain it's not included and drivers appreciate the tips.
> 
> UberLou


Agreed.

Had a PAX who asked me to explain Uber tipping policy. After explaining it to him in detail, he left a $10 tip.

Every 50 rides i get a $2 tip that i use to buy a lotto ticket. If i win, i will UberBoat.


----------



## LoneXer

UberLou said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. Please don't blame the rider for what Uber has done. They continually tell customers tipping is not required, drivers won't accept tips, completely cashless transactions, tip is included in the fare, etc. They tell us in the driver training video tipping is not required and for us to decline. It sucks but it's not their fault.
> 
> I try to educate people when the opportunity presents itself. If they ask I explain it's not included and drivers appreciate the tips.
> 
> UberLou


Really tired of your anti driver view, really simple let me sum it up for you........

If you have 2 or 3 friends riding with you (pretend you are a Pax) and you have a driver come 3-5 miles across town USA and take you a few miles the other way for let's say $6-$8 knowing that a cab is atleast $10-$12 before tip. You really want to tell me they are that clueless, really have you ever sat as a Pax in an uber or lyft ? So there's thousands of drivers making $2-$5 per ride after fees and expenses because they just love driving through traffic and meeting really thrifty and smart phone litterate people? You can tell when they act like they're doing you a favor smh they are looking out for themselves just like the companies.


----------



## Emp9

stop it lou, even when i have explained or they know(buddy drives for uber) they dont tip. one guy had the nerve to say "well you guys get the min fare" umm yeah $3 and our gas and wear and tear. this generation does not want to tip so i see it going toward higher prices all over to make up for lack of tipping generation.


----------



## UberLou

LoneXer said:


> Really tired of your anti driver view, really simple let me sum it up for you........
> 
> If you have 2 or 3 friends riding with you (pretend you are a Pax) and you have a driver come 3-5 miles across town USA and take you a few miles the other way for let's say $6-$8 knowing that a cab is atleast $10-$12 before tip. You really want to tell me they are that clueless, really have you ever sat as a Pax in an uber or lyft ? So there's thousands of drivers making $2-$5 per ride after fees and expenses because they just love driving through traffic and meeting really thrifty and smart phone litterate people? You can tell when they act like they're doing you a favor smh they are looking out for themselves just like the companies.


Dude, come on I'm in no way anti driver and I resent that comment.

I agree there are people out there that may know the truth about our pay and take full advantage of Ubers no tipping policy, however I will not let those bad apples spoil it for all riders. No tip does not constitute a bad rating.


----------



## LoneXer

UberLou said:


> Dude, come on I'm in no way anti driver and I resent that comment.
> 
> I agree there are people out there that may know the truth about our pay and take full advantage of Ubers no tipping policy, however I will not let those bad apples spoil it for all riders. No tip does not constitute a bad rating.


I understand your stance, all kidding aside but my points are valid and you know it. These people act like they are clueless and as if they are doing us a favor by wearing out our car to get across town to drop them off for what, stiffing the cabbies because they are true subcontractors not employees where we are held accountable for what we do and say. I signed up about 10 people the month before they switched to the $300 over here per driver only three of them are left driving after all the BS "they" been doing and I taught them how to play the surges and not to run. I don't just sign people up and throw them out there I teach them what the deal is and I actually took pride in that for a while but as I see my friends that I started with three years ago slowly but surely quit, have their cars disqualified after buying them and getting a loan, changing the percentages and dreaming up new policies the last thing I want to see is a new driving being discouraged because people aren't doing the right thing and being generous after all their safety and well being should be worth a few bucks......


----------



## KGB7

When a 20 year old tells you "5 stars for 5 stars", as she goes to chump down $50 dollars worth of Sushi on parents dime. Then you know she doesnt give two shits about tip or your life. 
To her, you are lower then a butler.


----------



## Raider

Not the pax fault, they are stupid and can't do basic 3rd grade math. Uber tells them tips are included, they used to be, but they took it out. If you go to a restaurant to eat and then it says gratuity included, only a small percentage of customers will tip. Uber's sign up video make it seems like tipping is illegal and shit. I do get tips occasionally, maybe one in 20 trips.


----------



## LoneXer

According to the dorks at the home office, our gratuity is formulated into our rate price at time of service so no need to tip a driver who pays for most of the overhead and assumes all risks. I've driven company suits that have asked me pointed questions about my understanding, when I drive black it's a little better than X, I just tell them that I always tip when someone drives me safely to where I am going especially if it's with my family, I close with "wouldn't you agree that the customers safety and comfort are valuable?" . I've never been handed a gratuity from them but there have been hints and I've found different denominations either on my center console or back seat  "don't ask don't tell"


----------



## UberLou

I walked into Subway the other day and as I approached the counter the Sandwich Artist huffed and puffed and was visibly upset that a customer actually walked in. As if I was an intrusion to her day. This happens way to often is the customer service industry. As I have said many times before, we are in the service industry. Whether we like it or not, in order to make money we need customers. I would never treat a rider like that person at Subway did me. I hope none of us do this to our riders.

My point to all this is yes there are people out there who treat us like they are doing us a favor, they think they are better than us just because we drive a car, but who cares. We shouldn't take out our frustrations on others because of this small group of assholes. Their type of attitude warrants us to rate them accordingly, however simply not tipping us does not. I have been lucky enough to get tipped from about 40% of my fares but I feel I earn them by educating people I interact with. 

If we let the small percentage of our customers who are Jackasses ruin our day then maybe we are in the wrong industry. Always remember it is big brother that sets us up to fail, not the people we drive around on a daily basis.


----------



## ARIV005

I once had a PAX that brought up the tipping... We had a conversation. And his last statement was "I really wish I could tip you, especially since I make a six figure salary"... And walked out the truck. 
Aaaaaaaaand, he got a fat ONE star....


----------



## Ziggy

ARIV005 said:


> I once had a PAX that brought up the tipping... We had a conversation. And his last statement was "I really wish I could tip you, especially since I make a six figure salary"... And walked out the truck.


Seems like you might need to revise your pitch about tipping ... 'cause you didn't close the deal


----------



## matlal

I agree. Most riders think drivers a payed a fat tip from Uber. I have heard so may riders talking amongst themselves, shouldn't we tip, and there is always the less knowledged rider, who corrects that generous spirit, by saying tips are included in the fare. I wonder if there is way to educate riders on the fact, Uber doesnt share anything with the driver as goodwill. At a restaurant the, receipt states very clearly tip your server. Riders are willing to pay, however no option to do so.

Guess drivers should go off the streets for one hour during rush hour.

What are your thoughts, Uber needs to include the tips option. Rating a rider for giving tips is not fair.

Also rides which take you miles away from core downtown where you can make more money, to so far ends of a city, surely does deserve tips.



UberLou said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. Please don't blame the rider for what Uber has done. They continually tell customers tipping is not required, drivers won't accept tips, completely cashless transactions, tip is included in the fare, etc. They tell us in the driver training video tipping is not required and for us to decline. It sucks but it's not their fault.
> 
> I try to educate people when the opportunity presents itself. If they ask I explain it's not included and drivers appreciate the tips.
> 
> UberLou





UberLou said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. Please don't blame the rider for what Uber has done. They continually tell customers tipping is not required, drivers won't accept tips, completely cashless transactions, tip is included in the fare, etc. They tell us in the driver training video tipping is not required and for us to decline. It sucks but it's not their fault.
> 
> I try to educate people when the opportunity presents itself. If they ask I explain it's not included and drivers appreciate the tips.
> 
> UberLou


----------



## ARIV005

Ziggy said:


> Seems like you might need to revise your pitch about tipping ... 'cause you didn't close the deal


I thought it was weird, because HE brought it up. All I said was "Uber's modo is no tipping but drivers do appreciate the generosity". I believe he was just being an asshole and maybe he wanted the water and gum.


----------



## LoneXer

They act like we are getting a piece of the "virtual 55 billion dollar evaluation" I keep a couple million in the trunk how about you guys.......


----------



## Ziggy

Got a $10 tip on a $62 fare today (nice) ... 15 mins later pax called to ask why the fare was much higher than the estimated fare on the Uber site.
hmmm ... probably you looked at the UberX fares ... and ordered an UberSelect car. You remarked how nice & comfortable my Infiniti was ... surely you weren't expecting me to give you a ride in a luxury car for peanuts ... after all, you were staying in one of the nicest & most expensive hotels in Austin ... and 90% of the pax I get from that hotel only order UberSelect (UberBlack not available in Austin)


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

UBER CUSTOMERS DON'T TIP BECAUSE THEY ARE JUST AS IGNORANT AS SOME OF THE DRIVERS TAKING NON SURGE RIDES AT A DOLLAR A MILE AND THINKING THEY'RE MAKING A KILLING IF YOU ARE MAKING $5 hour pretax elsewhere
Would you do it
You can make more money per hour panhandling in lots Angeles 
Stop driving Uber x at these low prices Uber will have to change the rates

Sorry to beat a dead horse but I stopped driving x when they dropped the price 1.35 a mile and changed my car and never do Uber x even when it surges past the 2.35 a mile 

There is a reason why cabs charge what they do because it's the only way to make a little more than minimum wage 

You're not making any money driving 20 mins 12 miles from Redondo beach to lax for $19 gross
That's $15.50 net
24x.55 $12 expenses 
You made 3.50 in 30 mins including pickup time waiting 
So the best possibility is youll make 3.50 x 2 $7 an hour which is below minimum wage here before taxes 

So if you keep driving.at these rates you don't deserve a tip


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

UberLou said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. Please don't blame the rider for what Uber has done. They continually tell customers tipping is not required, drivers won't accept tips, completely cashless transactions, tip is included in the fare, etc. They tell us in the driver training video tipping is not required and for us to decline. It sucks but it's not their fault.
> 
> I try to educate people when the opportunity presents itself. If they ask I explain it's not included and drivers appreciate the tips.
> 
> UberLou


Don't listen to this shill. Feel free to use whatever criteria you want in rating passengers.

No tip? No 5 stars.


----------



## UberLou

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Don't listen to this shill. Feel free to use whatever criteria you want in rating passengers.
> 
> No tip? No 5 stars.


My view is different than yours so I'm a shill? That just makes you an asshole. We are entitled to our opinions but that doesn't make either one of us right. How about you just say you disagree and why.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

UberLou said:


> My view is different than yours so I'm a shill? That just makes you an asshole. We are entitled to our opinions but that doesn't make either one of us right. How about you just say you disagree and why.


No, your constant shilling for Uber makes you a shill. There's only 3 or 4 of you on this forum, but you're easy to spot.

You keep shilling, and I'll keep pointing out the bias in your "opinion", which sounds like it came directly from Uber Public Relations.


----------



## Mark White

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> UBER CUSTOMERS DON'T TIP BECAUSE THEY ARE JUST AS IGNORANT AS SOME OF THE DRIVERS TAKING NON SURGE RIDES AT A DOLLAR A MILE AND THINKING THEY'RE MAKING A KILLING


Uber explicitly tells their customers "cashless ... no need to tip"

It's a big part of the appeal. I don't tip my plumber, my United pilot or Uber drivers. I pay the plumber's bill, United's fare and Uber directly bills my credit card for the fare. I expect my plumber to do a good job for what he charges, the United pilot to get me safely to my destination without putting his hand out at the end of my flight and my Uber driver to thank me for my business as I get out. If you don't like what Uber pays, get a different job instead of whining about "ignorant customers" who are nothing of the sort.


----------



## UberLou

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> No, your constant shilling for Uber makes you a shill. There's only 3 or 4 of you on this forum, but you're easy to spot.
> 
> You keep shilling, and I'll keep pointing out the bias in your "opinion", which sounds like it came directly from Uber Public Relations.


Ill just keep thinking you are a bitter wash out that blames everyone but yourself for your failures and short cummings. If you actually read what I posted rather than making your lame assumptions you would figure out I'm pro customer. I clearly said it's Ubers fault we don't get tipped properly and we shouldn't blame the customers.

Accept your personal failures and dont reflect your bitterness on me ill mop the floor with your tired ass.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

UberLou said:


> Ill just keep thinking you are a bitter wash out that blames everyone but yourself for your failures and short cummings. If you actually read what I posted rather than making your lame assumptions you would figure out I'm pro customer. I clearly said it's Ubers fault we don't get tipped property and we shouldn't blame the customers.
> 
> Accept your personal failures and dont reflect your bitterness on me ill mop the floor with your tired ass.


You're not pro customer, you're pro Uber, as I'm sure the entire Uber PR team is.

Thanks for reaching out.


----------



## UberLou

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You're not pro customer, you're pro Uber, as I'm sure the entire Uber PR team is.
> 
> Thanks for reaching out.


Have a great night Captain Bitter.


----------



## glados

I tip in uber when I'm taking a short ride (like $8) and the driver spent like 10 minutes getting to where I am, *and* they're accurate with the app (ie: start ride when I've gotten into the car, end ride the moment we arrive instead of waiting and trying to make $0.20 extra).

I've tipped $10 on $8 rides (when the driver's very far away). Sometimes $5.


----------



## REagCB

I only get tips about 5-10% of the time but I still give mostly 5 stars. Since most riders don't tip I think Expecting tips will only leave you upset and with a negative mind set and that's not going to get you anywhere. Just enjoy the times you do.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

Instead of *****ing about pax not tipping if you all would even consider not driving Uber x at these rates with no surge 
Uber would be powerless
And you could get a rate increase and go.back to actually making.money

The reason Uber is so cheap is because us drivers have no way of communicating or most are unwilling to participate 

But like many before the sound of reason always falls on deaf ears


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Mark White said:


> Uber explicitly tells their customers "cashless ... no need to tip"
> 
> It's a big part of the appeal. I don't tip my plumber, my United pilot or Uber drivers. I pay the plumber's bill, United's fare and Uber directly bills my credit card for the fare. I expect my plumber to do a good job for what he charges, the United pilot to get me safely to my destination without putting his hand out at the end of my flight and my Uber driver to thank me for my business as I get out. If you don't like what Uber pays, get a different job instead of whining about "ignorant customers" who are nothing of the sort.


According to Uber you are OUR customers. They just facilitate us meeting and handle the credit card transaction. So how about you start doing what we want and not what Uber wants?


----------



## Dhus

My family owns a plumbing company , I once received a $250. tip for a job well done , guy had a problem no one could take care of for 10 yrs and I found a hidden grease trap that had been covered up by pavement . I was an experience for him , not just another Drain cleaner he had used for the past 10 yrs there to just unstop his drain .

Even though Uber says no tips or whatever , ppl will tip you if their happy with your work , bottom line . If your not getting tipped then maybe you need to do alittle more , maybe riding with you is ok service but just not really an enjoyable experience . I have a funny personality and make my customers laugh , I get tipped a lot but its not just my personality , I also act more like a chauffeur on the customer service . I over dress for the job , my veh. is spotless and smells Good . I don't rip my customers off .. its more than any one thing . Customer gets in your veh you make them feel like its an experience , not a ride . and I think you will start getting more tips . Even that lady at the grocery store with 5 kids in tow , you take her mind off the BS even she will couph up at least $2 .
When I do not get tipped the pax usually feels bad they cant tip and tells me , are they blowing smoke up my ass , maybe but I made them feel like I deserved a tip enough for them to feel guilty for not doing so . I never mention tips , I either get tipped or I don't , I never ASK for a tip But I normally get a tip .


----------



## phillipzx3

UberFodder said:


> it's not so much a question, as a statement.
> Ok, i'm fairly new to Uber, i just passed 30 rides.
> But of those 30 rides, I've gotten 1 tip. for $2
> $2 in tips for 30 fares seems disgusting to me.
> I'm a little older, 48, to be exact, but in my generation, we tip.
> Is it this new generation? Is it Uber?
> What makes these people NOT tip?
> Just today, I drove a bartender from his home, to his job, to tend bar.
> You would think a bartender understands tipping.
> Not this uber customer. Same as the rest. NO TIP.
> It's disgusting. I want to go drink at his bar all night, and leave no tip. See how he likes it.
> Far as I can tell, Uber customers suck.
> I've been giving 5 stars to everyone so far.
> As long as they're not a huge pain in my ass, or leaving a mess, they get 5 stars.
> Should I change that thought?
> Should we reserve the 5 star for tippers?
> Would it be acceptable to give someone that's a decent ride, a 4 Star, because they didnt' tip?
> Should we be 5-starring the non-tippers?


Keep in mind many of Uber's passengers are the cheapest of the cheapskates. Why else would they pass on a brand new Ford Flex ( with every option Ford offers) cab sitting 10 feet from them in order to wait 10 minutes for dirty 5 year old car with a trunk full of the owners laundry.

I've seen this over and over. Uber passengers are cheap....that's why they use Uber, and that's y they (mostly) never tip.


----------



## matlal

I like that, drive only during surge times or don't drive at all.

The only one who benefits today are Uber riders,.

And most of my clients can expense their rides for Busines, which means low rates and no tips is not only helping Uber, but also large corporations which are happy to have their employees take an uber as against to a taxi at double the rate.....

Hmm, work only during surge....



YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Instead of *****ing about pax not tipping if you all would even consider not driving Uber x at these rates with no surge
> Uber would be powerless
> And you could get a rate increase and go.back to actually making.money
> 
> The reason Uber is so cheap is because us drivers have no way of communicating or most are unwilling to participate
> 
> But like many before the sound of reason always falls on deaf ears


----------



## LoneXer

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Instead of *****ing about pax not tipping if you all would even consider not driving Uber x at these rates with no surge
> Uber would be powerless
> And you could get a rate increase and go.back to actually making.money
> 
> The reason Uber is so cheap is because us drivers have no way of communicating or most are unwilling to participate
> 
> But like many before the sound of reason always falls on deaf ears


Great idea but it will not work, they are churning drivers at higher rates check out my post and let us know if they are posting ads in your market also and flag 

https://uberpeople.net/threads/another-reason-we-are-making-less.23612/#post-325991


----------



## UberQuintero

glados said:


> I tip in uber when I'm taking a short ride (like $8) and the driver spent like 10 minutes getting to where I am, *and* they're accurate with the app (ie: start ride when I've gotten into the car, end ride the moment we arrive instead of waiting and trying to make $0.20 extra).


Good on you for the tipping, but as far as the End Trip, consider this:

I end the trip once everyone has exited the vehicle. Its not about the $0.20. That start and end trip slide also starts and ends my insurance coverage for the ride under Uber. If I end trip, and a passenger opens my door to a passing vehicle's damage, or the passenger himself is injured exiting, I want no questions about whether or not it occurred during a trip.

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## matlal

*Gratuity for TAXI*
Your preferred gratuity will be applied to any future TAXI trips that you request through Uber. This will apply to TAXI fares only (not Black, SUV, or uberX) and be paid to your driver.

TAXI Gratuity 20%

Hey, I came across this in my uber rider profile. Which means people could be getting confused that the uber fair contains that tip option option, which is shared with the driver. Though this only for Uber Taxi and not Uber X or Over Select. Just my observation, possibly because I have heard more that 10 of my clients talk about it, stating the fare includes tips.


----------



## LoneXer

matlal said:


> *Gratuity for TAXI*
> Your preferred gratuity will be applied to any future TAXI trips that you request through Uber. This will apply to TAXI fares only (not Black, SUV, or uberX) and be paid to your driver.
> 
> TAXI Gratuity 20%
> 
> Hey, I came across this in my uber rider profile. Which means people could be getting confused that the uber fair contains that tip option option, which is shared with the driver. Though this only for Uber Taxi and not Uber X or Over Select. Just my observation, possibly because I have heard more that 10 of my clients talk about it, stating the fare includes tips.


They're not clients, and ubers claim is they factor "compensation " for the driver in the fare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

As far as I know, only Uber Taxi has a tip function. Uber offers taxis in only a few of its markets.


----------



## Uber-Doober

matlal said:


> I agree. Most riders think drivers a payed a fat tip from Uber. I have heard so may riders talking amongst themselves, shouldn't we tip, and there is always the less knowledged rider, who corrects that generous spirit, by saying tips are included in the fare. I wonder if there is way to educate riders on the fact, Uber doesnt share anything with the driver as goodwill. At a restaurant the, receipt states very clearly tip your server. Riders are willing to pay, however no option to do so.
> 
> Guess drivers should go off the streets for one hour during rush hour.
> 
> What are your thoughts, Uber needs to include the tips option. Rating a rider for giving tips is not fair.
> 
> Also rides which take you miles away from core downtown where you can make more money, to so far ends of a city, surely does deserve tips.


^^^
Make it the two rush hours... say 8 to 9 AM and 5 to 6 PM to include as many drivers as possible who may not work both rush hours.


----------



## Uber-Doober

LoneXer said:


> They're not clients, and ubers claim is they factor "compensation " for the driver in the fare.


^^^
They factor "compensation" into the fare, but unfortunately they don't / can't / or are unwilling to factor in "net profit". 
When are they going to invent that Magic Wand that will let you stop into the Uber office and have them wave the wand at your car to magically replace those worn out pads and warped rotors?


----------



## matlal

Nice one, Uber-Doober
They factor "compensation" into the fare, but unfortunately they don't / can't / or are unwilling to factor in "net profit".
When are they going to invent that Magic Wand that will let you stop into the Uber office and have them wave the wand at your car to magically replace those worn out pads and warped rotors?

LoneXer said: ↑
They're not clients, and ubers claim is they factor "compensation " for the driver in the fare.


----------



## Huberis

LoneXer said:


> I understand your stance, all kidding aside but my points are valid and you know it. These people act like they are clueless and as if they are doing us a favor by wearing out our car to get across town to drop them off for what, stiffing the cabbies because they are true subcontractors not employees where we are held accountable for what we do and say. I signed up about 10 people the month before they switched to the $300 over here per driver only three of them are left driving after all the BS "they" been doing and I taught them how to play the surges and not to run. I don't just sign people up and throw them out there I teach them what the deal is and I actually took pride in that for a while but as I see my friends that I started with three years ago slowly but surely quit, have their cars disqualified after buying them and getting a loan, changing the percentages and dreaming up new policies the last thing I want to see is a new driving being discouraged because people aren't doing the right thing and being generous after all their safety and well being should be worth a few bucks......


Your have some valid points there. The tipping part of the equation is relatively speaking inconsequential. Uber clearly states to the pax that tipping is not only not needed but included in the fair. In the world of Travis Kalanick, carefully manipulated ignorance is bliss. They use the same technique to lure in drivers to begin with.

How many drivers are actually aware of let alone concerned about the wear on their car or the fact that they are driving on on validated insurance? It's a mixed bag, but denial is a big component and motivator. The tipping issue is the same thing. Uber cultivates a kind of systemic denial. Uber is intended to feel very casual, all the details are left to Uber to sort out and take their cut.

As a driver, a far deeper concern might be that Uber is not doing what they claim: providing some sort of gratuity in the billing system (which sounds like bs at best). Uber sets the rate structure per mile but doesn't need to maintain the car or pay for and provide comprehensive insurance. Uber and Travis are creating and defining the culture and part of that culture concerns tipping practice. The pax are mostly clueless. I guarantee you that most pax assume, with things as they are, which is to say a non tipping Uber world, they assume Uber drivers are making big money. That is what they believe.


----------



## phillipzx3

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Make it the two rush hours... say 8 to 9 AM and 5 to 6 PM to include as many drivers as possible who may not work both rush hours.


In Portland (Oregon) every Uber driver could leave for a month and nobody would notice except for the people who'll complain a cab cost 2-3 bucks more to the airport. Then again...that extra cost is providing each passenger with a million bucks in medical coverage.


----------



## Agrm

Mark White said:


> Uber explicitly tells their customers "cashless ... no need to tip"
> 
> It's a big part of the appeal. I don't tip my plumber, my United pilot or Uber drivers. I pay the plumber's bill, United's fare and Uber directly bills my credit card for the fare. I expect my plumber to do a good job for what he charges, the United pilot to get me safely to my destination without putting his hand out at the end of my flight and my Uber driver to thank me for my business as I get out. If you don't like what Uber pays, get a different job instead of whining about "ignorant customers" who are nothing of the sort.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

phillipzx3 said:


> In Portland (Oregon) every Uber driver could leave for a month and nobody would notice except for the people who'll complain a cab cost 2-3 bucks more to the airport. Then again...that extra cost is providing each passenger with a million bucks in medical coverage.


Has anyone heard of a customer actually collecting anything from this policy? A regular vehicle for hire with a commercial policy will pay out almost unquestionably, but has uber's offshore non commercial auto policy ever really paid out anything?


----------



## Road Pilot

Huffpost ran an article awhile ago about Uber tipping. 

The article explains that Uber launched with a statement to customers that tips are included in the fare. Someone took them to court and a judge ordered Uber to stop making claims they could no substantiate.

Most customers (no matter how sophisticated they are) assume tips are included with the fare. 

but that's not what this post is about

One of my fares today struck up a conversation about driving for Uber. 

He claimed that several Uber drivers he talked to recently said tipping was not required since they are factored into the fare.

I suspect in addition to monitoring these forums, Uber management has salaried drivers spreading misinformation.


----------



## BlackWidow911

LoneXer said:


> Really tired of your anti driver view, really simple let me sum it up for you........
> 
> If you have 2 or 3 friends riding with you (pretend you are a Pax) and you have a driver come 3-5 miles across town USA and take you a few miles the other way for let's say $6-$8 knowing that a cab is atleast $10-$12 before tip. You really want to tell me they are that clueless, really have you ever sat as a Pax in an uber or lyft ? So there's thousands of drivers making $2-$5 per ride after fees and expenses because they just love driving through traffic and meeting really thrifty and smart phone litterate people? You can tell when they act like they're doing you a favor smh they are looking out for themselves just like the companies.


I totally agree. People tip their waiter, bartender, nail tech, car washer, masseuse etc but they don't want to tip the person getting them safely where they want to go? That's bullshit and uber needs to add a tipping option. If I don't get a tip automatic 3. A $4 ride and you can't tip a dollar or two especially when you have four people in the car? Ugh


----------



## OCBob

Mark White said:


> Uber explicitly tells their customers "cashless ... no need to tip"
> 
> It's a big part of the appeal. I don't tip my plumber, my United pilot or Uber drivers. I pay the plumber's bill, United's fare and Uber directly bills my credit card for the fare. I expect my plumber to do a good job for what he charges, the United pilot to get me safely to my destination without putting his hand out at the end of my flight and my Uber driver to thank me for my business as I get out. If you don't like what Uber pays, get a different job instead of whining about "ignorant customers" who are nothing of the sort.


I guess you don't tip your waitress, any hotel staff or bartender? If so, you are cheap. If you do, you are a hypocrite. Drivers are known in the US to get tips. We are drivers and there is nowhere else that gets deals like this.


----------



## Uber-Doober

OCBob said:


> I guess you don't tip your waitress, any hotel staff or bartender? If so, you are cheap. If you do, you are a hypocrite. Drivers are known in the US to get tips. We are drivers and there is nowhere else that gets deals like this.


^^^
Total agreement here. 
Ten minute ride in the early AM from the MGM to the airport. 
Sixty bux for the hour... takes ten minutes and they ALLways tip. 
5 to 10 bux is almost a guarantee, but sometimes I'm almost embarrassed to take a 20. 
But you know... there's an art to tipping that I don't think has really filtered down to the masses or the generation that takes Uber. 
It's amazing how you can get some passengers to like you even on just a ten minute ride, but they know how to show it particularly if you can radiate some professionalism and maybe an "aloof friendliness". 
A few years ago over at the MGM (best pax from there from some reason), I came on duty @ 5:AM and dispatch gave me a pickup at the MGM at 5:AM. Figure that one out. 
Anyway, after walking half a block to the parking structure where our cars are parked, I get in but it's MANDATORY to stop at the gas station to get the fluids checked, top up the tank, etc. 
Anyway, their daughter was pissed at having to wait for the car to show up. 
Told them the story. 
Made a left on the boulevard on a no left turn on red. 
Got to American Airlines. 
Unloaded the luggage. 
They all started to walk away and I was pulling out from the curb, tipless, when the dad comes over and taps on the window and I put it down. 
Hands me ten bux and says, "Have a much better day". 
I just said, "Man, you're so cool! Thank you, and have a great flight".
Asked me for my card. 
Have driven them a number of times since.


----------



## InTheD

Uber tells folks tips are nor required. I still get them. Stop reading these forums from disgruntled people. I clear $100/week in tips. Not by listening to sore losers here.


----------



## OCBob

InTheD said:


> Uber tells folks tips are nor required. I still get them. Stop reading these forums from disgruntled people. I clear $100/week in tips. Not by listening to sore losers here.


By your post tonight, you are just a fresh breath of air.


----------



## InTheD

Pet the kitty...


----------



## Cquebe3

People ask me do I accept tips, I respond that uber build tips into the fare ( I know they don't) but if they would like to leave extra, I always say "Tips aren't expected but appreciated" like Inthed said people still give me cash tips after I say that uber builds them in. if you aren't getting tips either your service wasn't great or the pax doesn't tip, either way I made money from the fare which was all I was concerned about


----------



## Buckiemohawk

I use uber once in a while I do tip when I have some cash on me. I've only giving less the 5 stars 6 times. With my lowest being a 2. But.... here's the butt.... Asking personal questions are just no. NO. It's fine to ask where I work or where I'm originally from or what movies or tv shows I like. Not okay. Relationship status etc al. If if I have kids.... Got it? Here's the second half of the butt cheeks of tips. How you drive is a major factor with a lot of people. I know the way. I can lead you. Don't hold yr gps. phone in front of yr face. Follow the flow of traffic... drive with the stream not exceeding or zig zagging through lanes. I had a few where i held my breath because the driver had no experience and it showed. Talk to me I love to talk. Even if it's about sports thats cool be a human and not some mechanical robot. And most likely if I have some cash I will tip you


----------



## Ziggy

BlackWidow911 said:


> uber needs to add a tipping option


add you own tipping option - https://uberpeople.net/threads/cashless-tip-hack.23673/


----------



## Ziggy

Mark White said:


> Uber explicitly tells their customers "cashless


Try my cashless tip "hack" - https://uberpeople.net/threads/cashless-tip-hack.23673/


----------



## LoneXer

matlal said:


> Nice one, Uber-Doober
> They factor "compensation" into the fare, but unfortunately they don't / can't / or are unwilling to factor in "net profit".
> When are they going to invent that Magic Wand that will let you stop into the Uber office and have them wave the wand at your car to magically replace those worn out pads and warped rotors?
> 
> LoneXer said: ↑
> They're not clients, and ubers claim is they factor "compensation " for the driver in the fare.


Don't forget struts for 3 fatasses in backseat as I said they "claim" and obviously these people are delusional to think that on a $10 ride I am going to make money coming 10 minutes to and from after fees and gas "oh thank god the tip is included" d-fuqn delusional


----------



## corrado

glados said:


> I tip in uber when I'm taking a short ride (like $8) and the driver spent like 10 minutes getting to where I am, *and* they're accurate with the app (ie: start ride when I've gotten into the car, end ride the moment we arrive instead of waiting and trying to make $0.20 extra).
> 
> I've tipped $10 on $8 rides (when the driver's very far away). Sometimes $5.


Really? you think the driver is waiting until you get out of the car to in the ride just to make 20 cents think about it and he's trying to cover his ass because that's the only time fubers coverage is in effect Jesus man you're a real piece of work


----------



## Driving4nothing

UberFodder said:


> it's not so much a question, as a statement.
> Ok, i'm fairly new to Uber, i just passed 30 rides.
> But of those 30 rides, I've gotten 1 tip. for $2
> $2 in tips for 30 fares seems disgusting to me.
> I'm a little older, 48, to be exact, but in my generation, we tip.
> Is it this new generation? Is it Uber?
> What makes these people NOT tip?
> Just today, I drove a bartender from his home, to his job, to tend bar.
> You would think a bartender understands tipping.
> Not this uber customer. Same as the rest. NO TIP.
> It's disgusting. I want to go drink at his bar all night, and leave no tip. See how he likes it.
> Far as I can tell, Uber customers suck.
> I've been giving 5 stars to everyone so far.
> As long as they're not a huge pain in my ass, or leaving a mess, they get 5 stars.
> Should I change that thought?
> Should we reserve the 5 star for tippers?
> Would it be acceptable to give someone that's a decent ride, a 4 Star, because they didnt' tip?
> Should we be 5-starring the non-tippers?


Get used to the whole no tipping thing. Tips are the exception and not the norm on uber. Uber doesn't care about drivers and will not add a tip button although it would be super easy to implement as an addition to the uber app. I've taken about 530 trips in the Cincinnati area and have been tipped roughly 5% of the time. Uber did a great job marketing that you shouldn't feel the need to tip your driver. I guess since they aren't getting 20% of the tip it does them no good. Perhaps if they could cash grab the 20% of the tips left on the app they would change their tune?


----------



## corrado

Cquebe3 said:


> People ask me do I accept tips, I respond that uber build tips into the fare ( I know they don't) but if they would like to leave extra, I always say "Tips aren't expected but appreciated" like Inthed said people still give me cash tips after I say that uber builds them in. if you aren't getting tips either your service wasn't great or the pax doesn't tip, either way I made money from the fare which was all I was concerned about


You are either a shill or a fool.


----------



## Driving4nothing

UberFodder said:


> it's not so much a question, as a statement.
> Ok, i'm fairly new to Uber, i just passed 30 rides.
> But of those 30 rides, I've gotten 1 tip. for $2
> $2 in tips for 30 fares seems disgusting to me.
> I'm a little older, 48, to be exact, but in my generation, we tip.
> Is it this new generation? Is it Uber?
> What makes these people NOT tip?
> Just today, I drove a bartender from his home, to his job, to tend bar.
> You would think a bartender understands tipping.
> Not this uber customer. Same as the rest. NO TIP.
> It's disgusting. I want to go drink at his bar all night, and leave no tip. See how he likes it.
> Far as I can tell, Uber customers suck.
> I've been giving 5 stars to everyone so far.
> As long as they're not a huge pain in my ass, or leaving a mess, they get 5 stars.
> Should I change that thought?
> Should we reserve the 5 star for tippers?
> Would it be acceptable to give someone that's a decent ride, a 4 Star, because they didnt' tip?
> Should we be 5-starring the non-tippers?


One more thing....I've had multiple waiters and waitresses who never tip. The highlight of my past Saturday was a bartender bragging about how she averages 60 an hour since she is at the hottest new bar. 4 am trip to the middle of nowhere and no tip. Disgusting


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Only thing is, then uber would take their tip out of your tip, and then give you a 1099 for it.


Driving4nothing said:


> One more thing....I've had multiple waiters and waitresses who never tip. The highlight of my past Saturday was a bartender bragging about how she averages 60 an hour since she is at the hottest new bar. 4 am trip to the middle of nowhere and no tip. Disgusting


Now there are people who work for tips that don't tip. The lowest of the low dirty scumbags of the universe, like a preacher who bangs *****s or smokes crack. But they do exist.


----------



## Cquebe3

corrado said:


> You are either a shill or a fool.


I like to think both, I do it part time so the whole ##/per mile thing doesn't concern me, it's an easy way to supplement a full time paycheck


----------



## SacX3

I had a rider that was worry that I might lose my job with Uber if I accept her tip, so she said she'll leave it on the seat. UBER marketing no tip required is screwing with riders and drivers.


----------



## Raider

If only Uber knew how to treat their drivers I'm sure we would offer better service and be more reliable. Now since the rates are so cheap I decline so many rides and I don't even drive in the suburbs anymore. I am a little more rude now too and have zero patience for assholes. Had the rate been the same then both sides would be happy. I wouldn't even need tips, just decent rates. Who ever is the marketing genius that keep lowering the rates and telling Paz no tips no tips no tips over and over, I pray they get rectal cancer.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

ARIV005 said:


> I thought it was weird, because HE brought it up. All I said was "Uber's modo is no tipping but drivers do appreciate the generosity". I believe he was just being an asshole and maybe he wanted the water and gum.


Uber's motto is not "no tipping." In the terms and conditions on Uber's app, under legal it says "gratuities are voluntary."

Go to the Uber passenger app, click the little person in the circle (upper left corner). Select About -> Legal -> Terms & Conditions. Scroll down to 4. Payment.


----------



## Moo Moo

If the pax really likes you, he or she will tip you. Early this morning (06/24/15), I received two cash tips from two riders: 1) $20 (38% tip) for $52.37 fare, from Oakland International Airport (Oakland, CA) to Alamo, CA (30 miles, 37 mins) and 2) $20 (146% tip) for $13.63 fare, from Berkeley to Oakland (4.49 miles, 17 mins). In the past, I have received $40 cash tip for a $45 fare ride, $10 tip for a $10 fare, $5 for a $10 fare. I offer free bottled spring water, free candy, free gum, and an auxiliary cable so riders can play music from their cell phones. My riders really love the option to play their music (rap, rock, pop, jazz, etc) from their cell phones on my car's 10-speakers.


----------



## ARIV005

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Uber's motto is not "no tipping." In the terms and conditions on Uber's app, under legal it says "gratuities are voluntary."
> 
> Go to the Uber passenger app, click the little person in the circle (upper left corner). Select About -> Legal -> Terms & Conditions. Scroll down to 4. Payment.
> 
> View attachment 8871


It may be on paper... But no rider reads that... They go by what's been verbally told. And that is "enjoy the cheapest ride with no tip necessary, jump in and jump out"... Cashless.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

ARIV005 said:


> It may be on paper... But no rider reads that... They go by what's been verbally told. And that is "enjoy the cheapest ride with no tip necessary, jump in and jump out"... Cashless.


I know. I'm posting this for the drivers/passengers who think the rules are that tipping is not allowed. It says in Uber's own legal terms that gratuities are voluntary. Tips are allowed. You will not get deactivated for accepting tips. Soliciting, on the other hand...


----------



## Oh My

ARIV005 said:


> I once had a PAX that brought up the tipping... We had a conversation. And his last statement was "I really wish I could tip you, especially since I make a six figure salary"... And walked out the truck.
> Aaaaaaaaand, he got a fat ONE star....


One first time Uber rider said "Wow, your fare is usually the amount I TIP a cab driver". And jumped out.

I picked him and his daughter up in the former housing project area where they parked their car for free rather than paying to park downtown where they were headed just blocks away.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Oh My said:


> One first time Uber rider said "Wow, your fare is usually the amount I TIP a cab driver". And jumped out.
> 
> I picked him and his daughter up in the former housing project area where they parked their car for free rather than paying to park downtown where they were headed just blocks away.


Man, if it weren't for the ratings...


----------



## Oh My

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Man, if it weren't for the ratings...


I'm always hoping those cheapskates that park their cars over there come back to find it sitting on milk crates.


----------



## Webmasters Pride

I hardly get tips because pax assumed it's all included.


----------



## ARIV005




----------



## KeJorn

Ziggy said:


> Seems like you might need to revise your pitch about tipping ... 'cause you didn't close the deal


Pssh.. it sounds like the dude wanted a cheap ride. He had no intentions of tipping and no matter of_ 'convincing' _would have mattered unless it got to the point the driver seemed desperate. Then the rider might have tipped out of pity and turned around and rated him a 1 star for the pressure...

We are not clowns and we should not HAVE to go out of our way to earn a tip.
Do pizza delivery people HAVE to do anything more than deliver your pizza on time?
Waiters? Busboys? Valets? Provided everything is done correctly, most service-based workers earn tips without having to go out of their way... yet somehow drivers are expected to _"sell the rider"_ on giving us a tip...
Total Bullshit.


----------



## KeJorn

Moo Moo said:


> If the pax really likes you, he or she will tip you. Early this morning (06/24/15), I received two cash tips from two riders: 1) $20 (38% tip) for $52.37 fare, from Oakland International Airport (Oakland, CA) to Alamo, CA (30 miles, 37 mins) and 2) $20 (146% tip) for $13.63 fare, from Berkeley to Oakland (4.49 miles, 17 mins). In the past, I have received $40 cash tip for a $45 fare ride, $10 tip for a $10 fare, $5 for a $10 fare. I offer free bottled spring water, free candy, free gum, and an auxiliary cable so riders can play music from their cell phones. My riders really love the option to play their music (rap, rock, pop, jazz, etc) from their cell phones on my car's 10-speakers.


Are you a female by chance?

Sure, _"IF the pax really LIKES you",_ they *may *tip. Have had many riders very ecstatic about the trip and the service I provided, yet still no tip.
Have provided water, gum, even candy, still no tips. I not only offer an aux cable, but I keep a charging kit with different types of connectors on hand.
Even when they use those items, still no tip.

While I have had a few tips, even very large tips ($160) in the past, on average fewer than 10% of the Uber riders tip.
With Lyft the average is about 70% of the riders tip.

Perhaps it is the Uber clientele in Dallas that is the issue. Perhaps we are past the _"honeymoon"_ stage and now, they want to enjoy cheap rides with luxury services at cut-rate prices without even having to tip.
Whatever. But it is fairly clear that MOST UBER riders do NOT tip.


----------



## UberFodder

Thanks to everyone for their replies. 
I understand that it's not really the customer's fault, if Uber has told them not to tip.
I guess, for me, it's come down to a general disappointment with society then.
I thought we were all supposed to tip the service industry.
Uber tells riders, it's not necessary to tip. Ok. Understood.
It's also not necessary to tip your waitress. Or bartender. Or valet. Or skycap, or pizza delivery guy, etc, etc, etc.
BUT WE DO!!
Or, at least decent Americans do.
Or so I thought.
In a lot of countries, tipping is not part of their culture.
So, I understand when someone from China doesn't tip.
They don't tip in China. I get it. Not part of their culture.
I guess I'm just disappointed with the American public, for not tipping the Uber driver.
I'll get over it, but it makes me sad.
Sad for the future of this country.
Is decency dead?
And yes, I believe that guy that says: "not tipping is un-American".
I agree with him.


----------



## uberx passenger

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Don't listen to this shill. Feel free to use whatever criteria you want in rating passengers.
> 
> No tip? No 5 stars.


HI! I am an Uber passenger and I stumbled upon this thread when researching about tipping - because I honestly had NO idea that the tip wasn't included. I would like to mention that I am an intelligent person and I have been using Uber for over a year and a half. I would also like to mention that the last time I took the Uber, the driver told me I have a 5 star rating, so thank you cab drivers who do not give low ratings due to lack of tip. I think one of the problems is, many Uber passengers start with Uber taxi, which does include the 20% tip, and then have no idea that the same tip isn't happening with the UberX option. The fault of this lies directly with Uber's lack of clear communication and not with the passengers (except for the passengers who do know but are jerks). People HONESTLY have no idea that a tip isn't included. The only reason I clued after all this time is because of all the media focused on Uber these days, and the wars taxi drivers are waging on Uber - I have been reading a lot, trying to figure out what is true and what is media/taxi company hype. So, on behalf of other passengers, sorry we haven't been tipping, however it might take us some time to clue in considering message we receive from Uber is not clear. Basically, I clued in because I read the news, so I will now start tipping, but not everyone pays attention or reads.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

uberx passenger said:


> HI! I am an Uber passenger and I stumbled upon this thread when researching about tipping - because I honestly had NO idea that the tip wasn't included. I would like to mention that I am an intelligent person and I have been using Uber for over a year and a half. I would also like to mention that the last time I took the Uber, the driver told me I have a 5 star rating, so thank you cab drivers who do not give low ratings due to lack of tip. I think one of the problems is, many Uber passengers start with Uber taxi, which does include the 20% tip, and then have no idea that the same tip isn't happening with the UberX option. The fault of this lies directly with Uber's lack of clear communication and not with the passengers (except for the passengers who do know but are jerks). People HONESTLY have no idea that a tip isn't included. The only reason I clued after all this time is because of all the media focused on Uber these days, and the wars taxi drivers are waging on Uber - I have been reading a lot, trying to figure out what is true and what is media/taxi company hype. So, on behalf of other passengers, sorry we haven't been tipping, however it might take us some time to clue in considering message we receive from Uber is not clear. Basically, I clued in because I read the news, so I will now start tipping, but not everyone pays attention or reads.


On behalf of all Uber drivers everywhere, WE LOVE YOU. And I can see why you have a 5-star rating. Stay amazing!


----------



## Mean_Judge

Tipping is FORCED in United states. Now, Uber tells customers no tips ( its included)
So there are few types of people -
1 People *who really think* its included so they feel fine.( cant blame them)
2 People who know its not included but pretend they dont.( cheap bastards)

There are always people who are cheap asses - Allan Harper( two and a half man ) is a perfect example.
Uber is gigantic magnet of greedy cheap asses and its a FACT

Now If i will open a restaurant and put Tips are included in price
What will you all think gonna happen ?? .....

Now back to Ratings
So what will be the defining point for a driver to give a rider 4 or 5 stars.
You can yell at me but i dont care
If you rate pax 4 just because no tips - You are same cheap ass greedy bastard that cares only about money ( And Dont cry about your expenses - don1t like it Quit !

Want TIPS DRIVE for Yellow CAB. no ? STFU !

So me personally - 
1-3 stars only when i have issue ( Rider is not ready, not paying attention where is pin point _, rude, e.t.c )
4 stars - Gets in a car on time . start asking boring questions
How long you drive ?
Do you make money ?
Do you like it ?
Besides that nothing extra ordinary 
***** 5 stars =  I will give 5 star to somebody who was able established a friendly, positively emotional environment . somebody who i enjoy give a ride and remember the name if i see same pax tomorrow. Somebody who is not just like every other rider.

Here you go ! Like or hate it , I don`t give a sh.


----------



## KeJorn

uberx passenger said:


> I think one of the problems is, many Uber passengers start with Uber taxi, which does include the 20% tip, and then have no idea that the same tip isn't happening with the UberX option. The fault of this lies directly with Uber's lack of clear communication and not with the passengers (except for the passengers who do know but are jerks).
> 
> ...but not everyone pays attention or reads.


I have yet to come across an Uber Taxi (a standard taxi that gets requests through the Uber app)... In many cities, UberX or UberBlack is the first experience for a new rider, however you are correct that the lack of communication lies with Uber. I have had a few riders ask as they are leaving,_ "So the tip is included with the fare, right?". _Unfortunately, they said this as they were basically walking away, so correcting them seemed moot. Intentional? Who knows.

_"but not everyone pays attention or reads"_ - which is exactly why simply placing a tip option in the app, makes the most sense and ends the debate for the most part.


----------



## Sanfordius

Been Ubering for 5 days. 55 rides. 95% no tip. 40% either wrong address or do NOT put in address where they're going. This has killed over 4 hours for me. And it seems when I have to ask them more than once where they're going or what the addresses they might tend to drop my rating. This is becoming horse shit on a regular basis. is there truly no support for drivers?


----------



## poopy

Sanfordius said:


> ...is there truly no support for drivers?


----------



## Huberis

uberx passenger said:


> HI! I am an Uber passenger and I stumbled upon this thread when researching about tipping - because I honestly had NO idea that the tip wasn't included. I would like to mention that I am an intelligent person and I have been using Uber for over a year and a half. I would also like to mention that the last time I took the Uber, the driver told me I have a 5 star rating, so thank you cab drivers who do not give low ratings due to lack of tip. I think one of the problems is, many Uber passengers start with Uber taxi, which does include the 20% tip, and then have no idea that the same tip isn't happening with the UberX option. The fault of this lies directly with Uber's lack of clear communication and not with the passengers (except for the passengers who do know but are jerks). People HONESTLY have no idea that a tip isn't included. The only reason I clued after all this time is because of all the media focused on Uber these days, and the wars taxi drivers are waging on Uber - I have been reading a lot, trying to figure out what is true and what is media/taxi company hype. So, on behalf of other passengers, sorry we haven't been tipping, however it might take us some time to clue in considering message we receive from Uber is not clear. Basically, I clued in because I read the news, so I will now start tipping, but not everyone pays attention or reads.


The message you receive from Uber is perfectly clear, too bad it isn't truthful concerning gratuities. Nobody is bothering to read any fine print. The message is tips are included, what could be more clear?


----------



## Road Pilot

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Uber's motto is not "no tipping." In the terms and conditions on Uber's app, under legal it says "gratuities are voluntary."
> 
> Go to the Uber passenger app, click the little person in the circle (upper left corner). Select About -> Legal -> Terms & Conditions. Scroll down to 4. Payment.
> 
> View attachment 8871


Gratuities are voluntary everywhere. I doubt riders are stupid enough to read into this platitude that tips are included in the fare.

Ever read your forecaster's terms and conditions?

Don't shoot the messenger. Weather is subject to change. ; p


----------



## ocbob2

alexey8787 said:


> Tipping is FORCED in United states. Now, Uber tells customers no tips ( its included)
> So there are few types of people -
> 1 People *who really think* its included so they feel fine.( cant blame them)
> 2 People who know its not included but pretend they dont.( cheap bastards)
> 
> There are always people who are cheap asses - Allan Harper( two and a half man ) is a perfect example.
> Uber is gigantic magnet of greedy cheap asses and its a FACT
> 
> Now If i will open a restaurant and put Tips are included in price
> What will you all think gonna happen ?? .....
> 
> Now back to Ratings
> So what will be the defining point for a driver to give a rider 4 or 5 stars.
> You can yell at me but i dont care
> If you rate pax 4 just because no tips - You are same cheap ass greedy bastard that cares only about money ( And Dont cry about your expenses - don1t like it Quit !
> 
> Want TIPS DRIVE for Yellow CAB. no ? STFU !
> 
> So me personally -
> 1-3 stars only when i have issue ( Rider is not ready, not paying attention where is pin point _, rude, e.t.c )
> 4 stars - Gets in a car on time . start asking boring questions
> How long you drive ?
> Do you make money ?
> Do you like it ?
> Besides that nothing extra ordinary
> ***** 5 stars =  I will give 5 star to somebody who was able established a friendly, positively emotional environment . somebody who i enjoy give a ride and remember the name if i see same pax tomorrow. Somebody who is not just like every other rider.
> 
> Here you go ! Like or hate it , I don`t give a sh.


So we are cheap and greedy because we are doing this for money and many times deserve a tip? I think you are either a troll or really mentally challeneged. If you owned a restaurant that you said tips are included then you better include tips to the wait staff.


----------



## FlDriver

Tipping or lack thereof is not a generational thing, it's an Uber thing.

The best tippers are those who work for tips themselves, like waiters and bartenders. Had a waitress tip me $5 tonight on a ride that cost her $8. She was from that 20-something generation that some of you claim don't tip.

Another group that tips more often than average is first-time riders, because they haven't completed their training to know that Uber tipping is rare. Some of these people don't even realize they will be billed electronically; they think they have to pay the full fare in cash, like in ye olde time taxi.

I get older professionals all the time who have high-paying jobs and don't tip.


----------



## Road Pilot

FlDriver said:


> Tipping or lack thereof is not a generational thing, it's an Uber thing.
> 
> The best tippers are those who work for tips themselves, like waiters and bartenders. Had a waitress tip me $5 tonight on a ride that cost her $8. She was from that 20-something generation that some of you claim don't tip.
> 
> Another group that tips more often than average is first-time riders, because they haven't completed their training to know that Uber tipping is rare. Some of these people don't even realize they will be billed electronically; they think they have to pay the full fare in cash, like in ye olde time taxi.
> 
> I get older professionals all the time who have high-paying jobs and don't tip.


I have given rides to countless bartenders, waiters and waitresses many of whom talked about their tips. Not one of them left me a tip.

Some but not many first time riders have given me a tip and I have had plenty first timers who try to settle up when we reach the destination.

Most of my tips come from working class PAX who can not afford to tip. They are also the friendliest.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

UberFodder said:


> it's not so much a question, as a statement.
> Ok, i'm fairly new to Uber, i just passed 30 rides.
> But of those 30 rides, I've gotten 1 tip. for $2
> $2 in tips for 30 fares seems disgusting to me.
> I'm a little older, 48, to be exact, but in my generation, we tip.
> Is it this new generation? Is it Uber?
> What makes these people NOT tip?
> Just today, I drove a bartender from his home, to his job, to tend bar.
> You would think a bartender understands tipping.
> Not this uber customer. Same as the rest. NO TIP.
> It's disgusting. I want to go drink at his bar all night, and leave no tip. See how he likes it.
> Far as I can tell, Uber customers suck.
> I've been giving 5 stars to everyone so far.
> As long as they're not a huge pain in my ass, or leaving a mess, they get 5 stars.
> Should I change that thought?
> Should we reserve the 5 star for tippers?
> Would it be acceptable to give someone that's a decent ride, a 4 Star, because they didnt' tip?
> Should we be 5-starring the non-tippers?


I leave not tippers 4 stars...
The pain in the ass guy who tips me gets 5 stars..
Airports no tips 3 stars...
eating, feet up empyty water bottles rudeness,,directions etc 1 star
no more automatic 5 star
Only tips get 5 stars


----------



## KeJorn

Sighting of an Uber Shill:


----------



## Skinny1

This is just fact. Uber riders do not. 
My faith in lyft slowly getting restored , they all don't tip but got a few $5 tips yesterday and 50% of them tipped something. 
I don't care about the $$...the gesture just puts a smile on your face. 
Now if I could rate passenger after I see if they tip or not , that would be great the $4 rides on either platform are getting old.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

UberLou said:


> I respectfully disagree with this. Please don't blame the rider for what Uber has done. They continually tell customers tipping is not required, drivers won't accept tips, completely cashless transactions, tip is included in the fare, etc. They tell us in the driver training video tipping is not required and for us to decline. It sucks but it's not their fault.
> 
> I try to educate people when the opportunity presents itself. If they ask I explain it's not included and drivers appreciate the tips.
> 
> UberLou


UberLou is not facing reality. All experienced riders KNOW Uber is full of chit with their "No need to tip" AND they know they are pulling you from far away for a short trip that can't possibly add up to minimum wage before expenses so a poor rating is completely fair. Furthermore, Uber will REFUSE to adjust ratings for customers who 1 starred your for 1) Refusing to allow alcohol in the car. 2) Refusing to allow smoking 3) Refusing to allow 5 pax 4) Refusing to wait in a half hour long line at Taco Bell 5) Not wanting to date them 6) Not being the hot chick with big **** they were hoping for 7) Not being a rich, handsome, young dude they were hoping for 8) Any unfair reason at all.
Their tolerance of unfair ratings to their drivers mean you can ignore advice to give undeserved high ratings to mean, stingy pax. The minimum fare system that doesn't care about the driver's time and expenses is barbaric. Uber can fix this anytime they want by guaranteeing you a minimum wage on rides whether they charge it to the customer or not. Yes, they can achieve their "seamless, stress-free" experience without screwing over drivers but choose not to. There is no reason to say "Thank You" with 5 stars after you were just raped.


----------



## phillipzx3

Mark White said:


> Uber explicitly tells their customers "cashless ... no need to tip"
> 
> It's a big part of the appeal. I don't tip my plumber, my United pilot or Uber drivers. I pay the plumber's bill, United's fare and Uber directly bills my credit card for the fare. I expect my plumber to do a good job for what he charges, the United pilot to get me safely to my destination without putting his hand out at the end of my flight and my Uber driver to thank me for my business as I get out. If you don't like what Uber pays, get a different job instead of whining about "ignorant customers" who are nothing of the sort.


The drivers praise this "Cashless" feature... at least until tips are mentioned. Then it's "please give me a cash tip," so like cab drivers... they don't have to report it. Then again...it's why so many Uber drivers have turned to devices like "Square" and personalised some of their steady trips. This money is not reported to Uber, so Uber doesn't get their cut. It's a gamble (insurance wise), but it's being done all the time. It's pretty obvious when you see it...a "pax" swiping his CC in a car with no marking (like a cab would have) and no commercial sicker placed in a visible location. 'Course, the Uber sticker has been conveniently removed from view...just in case, but the "Uberphone" sitting proud like a songbird on it's mount.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

phillipzx3 said:


> The drivers praise this "Cashless" feature... at least until tips are mentioned. Then it's "please give me a cash tip," so like cab drivers... they don't have to report it. Then again...it's why so many Uber drivers have turned to devices like "Square" and personalised some of their steady trips. This money is not reported to Uber, so Uber doesn't get their cut. It's a gamble (insurance wise), but it's being done all the time. It's pretty obvious when you see it...a "pax" swiping his CC in a car with no marking (like a cab would have) and no commercial sicker placed in a visible location. 'Course, the Uber sticker has been conveniently removed from view...just in case, but the "Uberphone" sitting proud like a songbird on it's mount.


It's illegal for companies to take a cut of tips so if it were in the app we'd get it all anyway. So acting like we're trying to "cheat" uber is BS.

I deliver pizza. 90% of deliveries in my area at least are on a cc. The tips get reported. I don't have a problem reporting that extra money because I still come out WAY ahead. Average tip is $4-5. I average about 2.5-3 deliveries per hour. If I could get a $4 tip from each uber trip I'd be a lot happier with them. FYI the average cc tip is higher than the average cash tip so it evens out with the taxes either way.

Yes I bet a few drivers are taking trips off the books. But I think most aren't.

I have to have a sticker in houston because we're legally permitted here. So that's certainly not true for most drivers here. They won't pick up for too long without being deactivated without a permit.


----------



## Coachman

UberFodder said:


> What makes these people NOT tip?


_UBER: "You don't need cash when you ride with Uber. Once you arrive at your destination, your fare is automatically charged to your credit card on file - *there's no need to tip.*"_


----------



## UberLou

Tim In Cleveland said:


> UberLou is not facing reality. All experienced riders KNOW Uber is full of chit with their "No need to tip" AND they know they are pulling you from far away for a short trip that can't possibly add up to minimum wage before expenses so a poor rating is completely fair. Furthermore, Uber will REFUSE to adjust ratings for customers who 1 starred your for 1) Refusing to allow alcohol in the car. 2) Refusing to allow smoking 3) Refusing to allow 5 pax 4) Refusing to wait in a half hour long line at Taco Bell 5) Not wanting to date them 6) Not being the hot chick with big **** they were hoping for 7) Not being a rich, handsome, young dude they were hoping for 8) Any unfair reason at all.
> Their tolerance of unfair ratings to their drivers mean you can ignore advice to give undeserved high ratings to mean, stingy pax. The minimum fare system that doesn't care about the driver's time and expenses is barbaric. Uber can fix this anytime they want by guaranteeing you a minimum wage on rides whether they charge it to the customer or not. Yes, they can achieve their "seamless, stress-free" experience without screwing over drivers but choose not to. There is no reason to say "Thank You" with 5 stars after you were just raped.


Tim what a bitter "employee" you are. Us experienced business owners make our own luck and don't blame others for our lack of tips. At the end of the day I'm the one to blame if I don't receive a tip. Rating a passenger poorly for this is ignorant and has no impact what so ever.

Keep blaming Uber that will make them change right??


----------



## Steve Joseph

UberFodder said:


> it's not so much a question, as a statement.
> Ok, i'm fairly new to Uber, i just passed 30 rides.
> But of those 30 rides, I've gotten 1 tip. for $2
> $2 in tips for 30 fares seems disgusting to me.
> I'm a little older, 48, to be exact, but in my generation, we tip.
> Is it this new generation? Is it Uber?
> What makes these people NOT tip?
> Just today, I drove a bartender from his home, to his job, to tend bar.
> You would think a bartender understands tipping.
> Not this uber customer. Same as the rest. NO TIP.
> It's disgusting. I want to go drink at his bar all night, and leave no tip. See how he likes it.
> Far as I can tell, Uber customers suck.
> I've been giving 5 stars to everyone so far.
> As long as they're not a huge pain in my ass, or leaving a mess, they get 5 stars.
> Should I change that thought?
> Should we reserve the 5 star for tippers?
> Would it be acceptable to give someone that's a decent ride, a 4 Star, because they didnt' tip?
> Should we be 5-starring the non-tippers?


This hasn't been my experience at all in a place people love talking smack about. New Jersey. It's by far not my favorite state I've ever lived in but people tip here and in the most unsuspecting areas. Here's the interesting kicker. I only got a tip once in Hoboken because I returned the ladies phone without any hassle and never mentioned a finders fee or tip. Matter of fact she shoved the money in my jacket pocket before I knew what was happening. I have dropped off people at Goldman Sachs and other destinations in 3 piece suits etc or picked them up from those areas and they have NEVER tipped. I've taken them from Hoboken and upscale areas in NJ to Manhattan, Brooklyn, IKEA(New Jersey), Newark Airport and La Guardia Airport and they never tipped. I'm talking about high income earners. I've had employees that held high positions at Amazon, Google etc who I gave advice that I saw them writing down(I'm a multidisciplinary ACD with 17yrs creative experience) . Do you think they tipped? Not a chance in the world. In the other areas where there are low income earners I get tipped and tipped well.

The only time I've gotten less than $5 was because the guy didn't have change and he was super apologetic because two nights prior I picked him up and he gave me a $5. I got the sense he always tipped his driver. Turns out he was in a service related industry. Bartenders have always tipped me because they "get it".

This reaffirmed for me that a. rich people or those with a little more income generally did not tip ESPECIALLY if there are no eyes nearby to seem them not tip. b. it was and remains complete nonsense to argue that when the wealthy have more money to spend and receive tax breaks or otherwise they hire more and pay better. Nonsense. They grow stingy, suspect of everyone and try all sorts of new tactics to maintain their wealth, cut costs and benefits and keep as much of it as possible. I this to be true of most high income earners for other reasons as well. If they could get away with never tipping or giving a bonus you could bet your last dollar they would.

I was the chauffeur for a bar owner once who had to be one of the coolest passengers I've met to date. He told me exactly what he wanted to do before we started moving and said I could refuse and he'd be cool with it but if I accepted leave UBER on and he'd pay the fare and give me a $20 tip. The trip and 3 stops took less than 18 minutes. When we got to his bar(1st stop) he asked if I wanted a bottle of water. I politely declined. He brought me one anyway. When all was said and done he gave me a $40 tip instead of the $20 and an invite to come to his bar anytime, drinks are on him.

You might want to reconsider where you're picking up passengers but then again I know very little about Boston and have never lived there or even visited though one of my favorite sneaker boutiques and an industry heavyweight is there.


----------



## Biosafetylevel4

KGB7 said:


> When a 20 year old tells you "5 stars for 5 stars", as she goes to chump down $50 dollars worth of Sushi on parents dime. Then you know she doesnt give two shits about tip or your life.
> To her, you are lower then a butler.


I cannot like this comment enough. This, as a whole constitutes/represents the vast majority of my Pax. I want to see most of these people die in a magnesium fire as I drive them back to their sororities and fraternities complaining their dad didn't buy them the newest Mercedes because they got c's on their English lit paper.
They have zero manners and have no idea about humanity and the world around them. They care for no one but themselves. They see me and call me "ma'am"....*itch, please; I'm 8 years older than you. I am not your momma, clean up your trash. I am not your employee, when I say I won't fit all 6 of you RE:Safety and they start yelling at me or pile in anyway? Yeah. There's no hope left for this generation.


----------



## Bekind

Tipping is not coomon where i come from ... Sydney Australia.
In fact i offered three Uber drivers tips... All of them were shocked !!

One returned my $5 tip .
I know tipping is mandatory in the USA but one reason i get Uber x as a passenger is because its cheaper than a taxi so try to leave it that way !

Greediness leads to your downfall .
The mire greedy you get i will go back to getting cabs .
AND if i see any driver in Sydney with a Tip Jar or similar i will not hesitate to report to Uber immediately !!!


----------



## Realityshark

Uber has made it easy for people to not tip. In their ads they have made false claims like, "tip is included" and "no need to tip". I think that many passengers know better, but just use Uber's lies to their advantage to not tip us.


----------



## Smokenburn

I'm sick of Uber advertising not to tip. Horrible.


----------



## Bekind

Smokenburn said:


> I'm sick of Uber advertising not to tip. Horrible.


I dnt think tipping is that common in London as it is in the USA.
The reason is because service industries in the USA dont get guaranteed minimum hourly rates so have to make up for it in tips.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Realityshark said:


> Uber has made it easy for people to not tip. In their ads they have made false claims like, "tip is included" and "no need to tip".* I think that many passengers know better, but just use Uber's lies to their advantage to not tip us.*


hah, not true.

think of it this way.

if you drove cabs, you would get higher pay (because the cab company only takes about 5% cut) and you would get tips because...tipping in cabs are expected.

however, you would also drive around aimlessly OR be one of those that are waiting in a long line of cabs outside a hotel or sweet spot (sweet spot being where most business folks go to grab cabs).

at the end of the day, it's not very efficient and therefore THEORETICALLY, since uber has found a way to make it (it being picking up and dropping of pax) more efficiently, you get to rack up more rides which equals more money than a cab driver makes...so therefore tips aren't needed and they take a bigger (huge) chunk.

uber makes it so that
1) you get more opportunities getting a fare than a cab driver
2) ability to rack up more if there is a demand...aka surge
3) accept cashless fare = more safe (supposedly, but that's another can of worms in of itself)
4) less idle time

and remember, it is still more of a ride share than a cab fare.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

I'm beginning to hate when I see "new member". Don't they get sick from all that sugary kool-aid?


----------



## Realityshark

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm beginning to hate when I see "new member". Don't they get sick from all that sugary kool-aid?


I don't even bother to respond to them anymore.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Uber not only does not emphasize the need for a tip, it is implied or even directly stated that this is a tip-free or tip-included service. 

So the responsibility is now shifted to us, the drivers. 

a.) If we want tips, we need to communicate with our Partner, Uber, and have them better advertise that tips are expected, and add a tip button to the rider app. 

b.) We also need to do a better job as a group, and as individuals with mentioning the need for a tip. 

Both options a. and b. are not very promising.

a.) It seems clear that Uber will not compromise in this partnership. 

b.) I've finally managed to figure out how to pitch to most of the passengers to vote me 5 stars after a puzzling time frame where I was giving 20 perfect rides a day and seeing my rating slowly drop.
There's a variety of ways that I can pressure passengers for a tip, but without support from Uber, and a majority of drivers also 'expecting' a tip upon completion of the ride, it is sure to reduce the customer service experience. I would anticipate ratings hits.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Biosafetylevel4 said:


> I cannot like this comment enough. This, as a whole constitutes/represents the vast majority of my Pax. I want to see most of these people die in a magnesium fire as I drive them back to their sororities and fraternities complaining their dad didn't buy them the newest Mercedes because they got c's on their English lit paper.
> They have zero manners and have no idea about humanity and the world around them. They care for no one but themselves. They see me and call me "ma'am"....*itch, please; I'm 8 years older than you. I am not your momma, clean up your trash. I am not your employee, when I say I won't fit all 6 of you RE:Safety and they start yelling at me or pile in anyway? Yeah. There's no hope left for this generation.


Lol.
I have Pax from $430/night luxury hotels waiting out surges and/or cancelling their rides during surges. It's a game to them. 
I probably get about $10 in random tips a month. None from the luxury or college crowds. Did get a bbq sandwich from a couple once.


----------



## secretadmirer

Hmmm maybe uber is doing something right for a change and we "oldbee's" don't know about it. Maybe we should view their posts with an open mind. Uber's tipless policy is very understandable. They want the rider to have the "uber experience". To drive smartly. The rider deserves to be served with snacks, water, and mints. Uber lowering of the rates means more fares for the drivers and more $$$. What expenses???? A little gas here and there. Some occasional oil changes. As long as your insurance company doesn't know you're driving uber, you're fine. 

Fuzzer, was that a good Randy Shears impersonation?.. This would be a great post for April fools day.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm beginning to *hate* when I see "new member". Don't they get sick from all that sugary kool-aid?


I think this is where you should start to re-evaluate some thing; perhaps your life?


----------



## UberLou

Realityshark said:


> I don't even bother to respond to them anymore.


We were all new members once, we all had to learn the ropes.


----------



## UberLou

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think this is where you should start to re-evaluate some thing; perhaps your life?


Says the person with the Crazy Cat Lady starter kit as their photo.


----------



## Skip D Doo

i've had less than a dozen tips in hundreds of rides. it is was it is!! get over it people!


----------



## sellkatsell44

UberLou said:


> Says the person with the Crazy Cat Lady starter kit as their photo.


Hah I thought it was a rather funny photo + for the most part remain anonymous, didn't know what other picture to use.

I don't get how a cat stopping another in the face from eating, so it can get both portions.....makes me a crazy cat lady

Would I be a crazy dog lady or crazy rabbit lady if those were two dogs or two cats?

I have a picture of a cute malamute that practically ran over to me from its owner, begging to be scratched.

But anyways, the point is you take stuff way too seriously...and focusing on just being negative...anyone doing so, whether it be a uber forum or a clothing forum...should reevaluate life / shift their perspective


----------

